# Hi, help....residency & healthcare questions



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi

Me and the Wife have decided to sell up and move to Spain. were both retired (im 63 shes 73), they kids have cleared off long ago, weve no relatives round this area anymore, all parents are dead, theres nothing to stay round here for. And its cold here I hate tthe cold. Ive moved house twice in 40 years, the furthest being 5 miles, so the concept of moving countries is terrifying, ill need all the advice i can get. Theres so much we need to know.

We are going to Spain, in Junbe for three weeks, to have a look, to Mercia region. We intend to rent when we move, somewher in the countryside . maybe 30 mins or so from coast.

First problem is time scale.

As it stands, Brexit means we have to apply for residiency before Martch 29 2019, the day the UK in theory leaves EU . As I understand, have to have lived their for 6 months before you can do that, so we need to have an address in Spain by September 28th 2018. We'll get established over thier, then sell up here. However, we dont know what the 2 year Brexit 'Transitional arrangement' will ential - thats April 2019 to April 2012,. The general opinion is that Spain isnt going to start chuckign Brits out, or refusing them entry, that part of Spain is utterly dependant on people retiring there. So they might be more relxed about the timescale. Views, anyone ? At what point can we apply for residency? What if we dont? How would it limit us?

Healthcare. I have had a Heart attack and bowel cancer, ima survivor, nut i take a handfull of pills every day, allfree on the NHS. How do we stand in rerspect of this. Whatdo we need over in Sopain tostuill get the medication?

Thats my first couple of questions, all view, opinions and advice gratefully acepted, more questions to come.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RichardLionheart said:


> Hi
> 
> Me and the Wife have decided to sell up and move to Spain. were both retired (im 63 shes 73), they kids have cleared off long ago, weve no relatives round this area anymore, all parents are dead, theres nothing to stay round here for. And its cold here I hate tthe cold. Ive moved house twice in 40 years, the furthest being 5 miles, so the concept of moving countries is terrifying, ill need all the advice i can get. Theres so much we need to know.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

The good news is most of the information you have regarding residency is wrong.

As an EU citizen, you are required to register as resident within 90 days of your arrival, if you are living here. So timewise that's easy. You can register as soon as you arrive. 

For those in your position, with at least one of you in reciept of a state pension, that's pretty straightforward.

The UK (currently) will pick up the bill for your healthcare by way of an S1 which you get from the DWP in Newcastle. Prescriptions aren't free however. In most of the country pensioners pay 10% of the cost of medication. In Valencia it's free for pensioners. 


Of course once Brexit happens we don't know whether or not the UK will continue to fund the healthcare of S1 holders. Every now & then it sounds positive, but until everything is signed, nothing is certain.


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Ok thanks for that. the residency thingis good, that give sus more time. The idea then is establish a base over ther, a rented place, move all our personal effects, then empty this house and sell it.

Weve looked round on the Net, Mercia looks ok, we'd need a 2 bed place , preferable a bunglow or cottage , or whatever the Spanish version of those are, and away from coast, 30 mins drive would be ok. £250-£450 a month seems to get a reasonable place.

Theres masses i need to know

Whats best way to get rid of a housefull of furniure, appliances, and a garage full of tools ? 

I need a car - i suspect i'll have to eventually buy a Spanish registered car. Is there a Spanish version of Road Tax and MOT?


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Oh and Pensions- My wife gets Uk State pension, I get a private pension. And we'd bring the prceeds of the hosue sale with us, we intend to live off it. Is it easy to transfer monet between English and Spanish banks? EU Free movement of people, money goods and services etc?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

RichardLionheart said:


> Oh and Pensions- My wife gets Uk State pension, I get a private pension. And we'd bring the prceeds of the hosue sale with us, we intend to live off it. Is it easy to transfer monet between English and Spanish banks? EU Free movement of people, money goods and services etc?


Yes its very easy to move money - that is transfer money between British and Spanish banks, most people including myself
use Money transfer agencies like Currency Fair, who do the the exchange from Sterling to Euro's and then the
transfer ( in Euro's ) to your Spanish bank, as they always have more competitive exchange rates.
The only restriction might be that some British banks will only allow up to £10,000 per day in a Money transfer ( if 
contemplating a house purchase in Spain ? )
Also these Money transfer agencies require proof of address, your id and maybe last 3 copies of your Utility bill
when opening an account with them, so best get those sorted in the UK before you leave.

Big tip when contemplating moving to Spain is, it pays to keep all your British Bank accounts, savings accounts, etc open.
Never close them ( unless they are useless for your needs ) as you might live to regret it later if you do.
British banks and Building Societies banks are more than happy to use your new Spanish address.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

RichardLionheart said:


> Oh and Pensions- My wife gets Uk State pension, I get a private pension. And we'd bring the prceeds of the hosue sale with us, we intend to live off it. Is it easy to transfer monet between English and Spanish banks? EU Free movement of people, money goods and services etc?


In your position, I would not transfer the proceeds of your house sale to Spain immediately. For several reasons:-
1) You don't yet know whether life in Spain will suit you and if it turned out that you weren't happy here (and it does happen to some people) you would lose out on transfer fees and possibly the exchange rate as well if you had to transfer the funds back again.
2) Until the Brexit deal is done and dusted you can't yet be 100% certain that the UK Government will continue to fund your healthcare in Spain, so that might affect your being able to stay here permanently.
3) Interest rates from Spanish banks are even worse, believe it or not, than what's available in the UK.
4) The exchange rate is pretty bad at the moment so if it were to improve in a few years' time (which is anybody's guess) then you could lose out if you move it all straight away.

We retired early and moved over here and used the proceeds of our house sale and an inheritance to fund our living costs until our pensions became payable. We just transferred enough to live on each year and left the bulk of the money invested in the UK.

At the moment it's easy to transfer money from the UK to Spain, whether it becomes any more complicated or expensive in future if the UK is no longer part of SEPA (Single European Payment Area) is another unknown. It's usually much cheaper in terms of transfer costs and you will get a better exchange rate if you use a currency exchange company such as Currency Fair or Transferwise to move your money rather than a high street bank. Your wife could have her UK state pension paid directly into her Spanish bank account.

It would be beneficial for you to register as residents as soon as possible so that you can have resident bank accounts, because bank charges for non resident accounts are very high. If you have a pension transferred into a Spanish account each month, then most banks now offer accounts with no charges, subject to a minimum amount being paid in each month (with my bank, Sabadell, it's €700 per month).


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Richard. 

I would suggest you look at a specialist cash transfer company. They usually are a lot cheaper than banks.

Also be aware that banks in Spain quite commonly charge when funds are deposited (or withdrawn) in accounts so check before you open an account. My son negotiated a flat 0.30€ charge on all transfers no matter how large or small.

I suggest you sell your house in UK before to register as resident in Spain. Otherwise you will probably find you have a capital gains tax bill in Spain
In Spain you are required to declare you worldwide income and pay tax here.

If you have your pension paid directly to your Spanish bank account that will probably negate maintenance charges on the account. I have my OAP paid directly to my Spanish account. That MO ensures the very best exchange fates and no charges,. My Crown Pension is paid to my UK account. 
NB it is a good idea to keep a UK account when you move as in effect you cannot open an account in UK after you have moved. I kept 3 with Nationwide, plus my Visa card account. No problems operating them from Spain

Re prescription charges: In Andalucía for people who are above the average in wealth, they are 10% of the cost of each item, up to a maximum of 8€ p.m.

Lynn _ "At the moment it's easy to transfer money from the UK to Spain, whether it becomes any more complicated or expensive in future if the UK is no longer part of SEPA (Single European Payment Area) is another unknown."

_ The UK is not and never has been in the SEPA system.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Juan C said:


> Richard.
> 
> I would suggest you look at a specialist cash transfer company. They usually are a lot cheaper than banks.
> 
> ...



Most private British Pensions or UK employee pensions, will only pay their Pensions into a British bank or will kick up a big
fuss about it, if you try to persuade them to pay into a Spanish bank.
Besides your better off getting the full sterling amount into your British bank and then determine a day that's best for you
( or when the pounds up against the Euro ) before transferring it to Spain, via a Money Transfer service.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Juan C said:


> Lynn _ "At the moment it's easy to transfer money from the UK to Spain, whether it becomes any more complicated or expensive in future if the UK is no longer part of SEPA (Single European Payment Area) is another unknown."
> 
> _ The UK is not and never has been in the SEPA system.


Yes, the UK is a member of SEPA.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_Euro_Payments_Area


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Ok so the suggested sequence of events seems to be:

1. Locate a 1 year rental place i n Spain, so we have a base
2. sell house in UK. leave proceeds in British bank
3. apply for residency
4. Open Spanish Bank account

Other thinghs:

Health care - we need a European Health Card thing? How do we get repeat prescriptions Do we need to register with a doctor in Spain? How does that work (even paying 10% of the cost is ok, its only abut 8 euros. 


Car - How long can I drive round on UK plates, tax, test and insurance and licence>?

Cat - we need to bring the cat with us, hes an old boy, 14 years old, we cant leave him, ill need a pet passport?


----------



## DonMarco (Nov 20, 2016)

A word of caution, SEPA transfers in the same currency as the receiving country are only free under 100k. At least that is so with Santander.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You'll need to open a Spanish bank account (as a non resident) before you register as a resident, because in order to register the authorities want to see that you have sufficient financial resources not to become a burden on the state, which means a regular income going into a Spanish bank account or a lump sum in a Spanish bank account. You can change the account to a resident one once you are registered.

Get your wife to request an S1 form from the DWP's Overseas Healthcare Department in Newcastle, plus one for you as her dependant as you are not yet a state pensioner. When you receive those, you take them with you to register as residents as they will be accepted as proof that you have adequate healthcare cover.

Once you are registered as residents, take your S1 forms to your nearest INSS (Social Security) office in Spain and register the S1 forms with them. They will then send you a document confirming your entitlement to healthcare in Spain, which you take to your local health centre who will register you with a doctor and your health cards will be sent to you. That's how it works in Andalucia where I live, in other regions of Spain things may work differently as healthcare here is the responsibility of the autonomous regions rather than being a national service.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Richard.
> 
> I would suggest you look at a specialist cash transfer company. They usually are a lot cheaper than banks.
> 
> ...



Actually it’s not about selling house before registration as resident to avoid paying CGT, it’s about ensuring your not tax resident ie moving at the right time of year. If you sell and move the same year ie before July of that year you will be deemed tax resident and have to declare the house sale

There’s lots of threads on this topic.


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Ok, so can we define the terms 'resident' and 'tax resident' ? If we moved to SPain on, say, 1st Jan 2019, are you saying we have to register as resident before 31st March 2019, but cant sell the house before 1st July 2019, otherwise we gete taxed on it?


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

I found this on a Solicitors Website

"If you are over 65 and resident in Spain you have certain advantages for capital gains tax purposes. If you sell a property that has been your main home for more than three years, you do not have to pay tax on the gain even if you do not re-invest the proceeds in another property, though you must meet certain conditions.

Also, you are exempt from tax on gains from the sale of any other assets (not just your main home) if you use some or all of the money from the sale to set up a whole of life pension annuity (‘renta vitalicia’) within six months, but only the amount you use is exempt. The maximum you can re-invest in the whole of life annuity for this purpose is €240,000, the rest (if any) would be subject to capital gains tax. Please note that some requirements apply. "

So are we saying as long as we become Resident, sell, and then invest the bulk of the money in an Annuity, to pay an income, and we do it within 6 months of selling, we could escape CGT ?

This contradicts other advice ie "sell the house before becoming resident" . Im confused....


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

RichardLionheart said:


> I found this on a Solicitors Website
> 
> "If you are over 65 and resident in Spain you have certain advantages for capital gains tax purposes. If you sell a property that has been your main home for more than three years, you do not have to pay tax on the gain even if you do not re-invest the proceeds in another property, though you must meet certain conditions.
> 
> ...


If you are resident in Spain and then sell a house in the UK, the UK house is not your main residence. It can't be, because you are living in Spain.

What you have read relates to people who are resident in Spain and sell a property here which has been their main residence for at least 3 years.


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> If you are resident in Spain and then sell a house in the UK, the UK house is not your main residence. It can't be, because you are living in Spain.
> 
> What you have read relates to people who are resident in Spain and sell a property here which has been their main residence for at least 3 years.


OKJ. So are we still saying sell up before applying for residency?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

RichardLionheart said:


> OKJ. So are we still saying sell up before applying for residency?


Most people moving or retiring to Spain - sell up in the UK while still being legally deemed resident in the UK
and if the house your selling has been your primary residence, then there's no CGT to pay with HMRC. 
As to the best time of year to move with a view to avoiding any Spanish CGT on your former home, that's
a tricky one.
I've heard some retiree's selling up and spending their first 6 months of retirement visiting distant
cousins and relations down in Australia or New Zealand before finally retiring to Spain - as it sorts of puts
it beyond reasonable doubt, that they weren't resident in Spain, soon after selling their house.
All I can say is the Spanish tax year runs from the 1st January to 31st December and when
assessing individuals liability to tax - last years 2017 income is assessed in 2018; and the tax return 
( called Renta ) has to done between April and the end of June.

I seem to recall someone telling me that the Spanish tax office will disregard all CGT gain on your UK 
house, provided the proceeds from the sale are spent, buying your new property in Spain. Although
I believe the time limit to do this is within 2 years of becoming resident in Spain. Whether this
is true or has changed, I cannot say.

Finally you could always rent out your former home in the UK, for the regular monthly income it will
provide on top of your pensions, although of course all UK rental income needs to be declared in the
annual Renta tax return and no doubt, HMRC informed as well but you shouldn't get a double tax
whammy due to the UK - Spain dual taxation treaty.


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Williams2 said:


> Most people moving or retiring to Spain - sell up in the UK while still being legally deemed resident in the UK
> and if the house your selling has been your primary residence, then there's no CGT to pay with HMRC.
> As to the best time of year to move with a view to avoiding any Spanish CGT on your former home, that's
> a tricky one.
> ...




wow thias is complicated. we dont want to buy another house, the intention was to sell up and rent in spain, and live o ff the sale proceeds.

Neither do we want to rent out, we've been thier, it can be a nightmare and the idea is to divest ourselves of such repsonsibilities. 

So we are saying is we rent a house i nspain, then sell this one i nUk, we will get hammered for CGT twice ? thats gonna take a massive chunk of teh proceeds.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

RichardLionheart said:


> wow thias is complicated. we dont want to buy another house, the intention was to sell up and rent in spain, and live o ff the sale proceeds.
> 
> Neither do we want to rent out, we've been thier, it can be a nightmare and the idea is to divest ourselves of such repsonsibilities.
> 
> So we are saying is we rent a house i nspain, then sell this one i nUk, we will get hammered for CGT twice ? thats gonna take a massive chunk of teh proceeds.


NO only one country can get you for CGT and you can rule out the UK's HMRC for starters; as there's no
CGT to pay *provided* the house your selling has been your primary residence in the UK ?

As I said before taking a 6 month to a year gap ( after selling your house ) either remaining in the UK,
renting or 'see the world' before settling down in Spain should do the trick, although if there's any
favoured ruse's for moving directly to Spain and avoiding Spanish CGT, depending on what month
of the year you move to Spain - no doubt others will advise.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok

I’ll give you our timescales as an example

We sold our house in the U.K. on the 1st September 2013
Our house sale completed December 15the 2013

We moved here March 2014.... by moving in March we were deemed tax resident for the whole of 2014 as the tax year here is Jan to dec. because our house sold the previous year, 2013) we were therefore NOT tax resident in Spain and not liable for CGT

Had we sold the house ie money in bank January 2014, and still moved in February 2014, we would be liable to pay CGT here in Spain.

In our case had that happened and there had been a delay in the sale, we would have delayed our move until July, as that would mean, although we sold our house in 2014 we would not have been here for the requisite 180 days making us tax resident and again we would not pay CGT on our house.

Selling your U.K. home, setting up in Spain and not paying CGT is all about timing.


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

I see. So the critical bit seems to be complete the house sale before Dec 31, then move after that in the next year, then you are in different tax years


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

RichardLionheart said:


> I see. So the critical bit seems to be complete the house sale before Dec 31, then move after that in the next year, then you are in different tax years


Yep

Or move after the 180 day mark if you end up selling and moving in one day

Good luck 👍


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> Yep
> 
> Or move after the 180 day mark if you end up selling and moving in one day
> 
> Good luck 👍


Yess, but were running out of time for that, brexit makes it tricky. If the party stops on 29th March 2019, and there are no transitional arrangements, that means we have to sell up by Dec 31 2018, and then we have 3 months to 29th march, brexit day.

If ther are transitional arrnagemnts, and we can still do this in he talked about 2 year transitiona period, then we can move June 2019, assimunf its still the same game.


Does that seem to be correct (as the situation currently stands) ?


Thanks to everyone so far, this is very tricky and complex,.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

RichardLionheart said:


> Yess, but were running out of time for that, brexit makes it tricky. If the party stops on 29th March 2019, and there are no transitional arrangements, that means we have to sell up by Dec 31 2018, and then we have 3 months to 29th march, brexit day.
> 
> If ther are transitional arrnagemnts, and we can still do this in he talked about 2 year transitiona period, then we can move June 2019, assimunf its still the same game.
> 
> ...


Well Theresa May has already drawn her first Red Line ( concerning the transition period ) by saying that EU nationals will not enjoy freedom of movement & right to settle in the UK, after the 29th March 2019
and therefore will not be eligible for the UK's 'settled status' to live and work in the UK during what the
Conservatives call the Implementation period and what the EU calls ( if it's granted by Barnier ? ) the
Transition period.

Obviously you cannot blame the EU by advising it's member states, to treat those wannabe Expat Brits
the same as the UK's treating their EU nationals; for those Brit's seeking to move to an EU27 country
during the transition period.

Perhaps the short answer to all this is to complain to your MP, join the remainers and Stop Brexit !!


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Williams2 said:


> Well Theresa May has already drawn her first Red Line ( concerning the transition period ) by saying that EU nationals will not enjoy freedom of movement & right to settle in the UK, after the 29th March 2019
> and therefore will not be eligible for the UK's 'settled status' to live and work in the UK during what the
> Conservatives call the Implementation period and what the EU calls ( if it's granted by Barnier ? ) the
> Transition period.
> ...



Ah, thats a political debate im not engaging in at this place.

We can sell up and arrive i n Spain before 29th March, its down to if the Spanish try and steal a wodge of the money from the house sale.

Ive hada look round, maybe we can buy a park home in Spain, they are pretty cheap, you can get one for £25k-£50k . If they dont charge CGT if you buy another home, we might be forced to do that rather than rent just to protect the capital.

What do you think of that version ?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

RichardLionheart said:


> Ive hada look round, maybe we can buy a park home in Spain, they are pretty cheap, you can get one for £25k-£50k . If they dont charge CGT if you buy another home, we might be forced to do that rather than rent just to protect the capital.
> 
> What do you think of that version ?


You have to invest all of the proceeds of a house sale in another property in order to escape CGT (or if you only invest a proportion of them, you only escape CGT on that proportion). So no, that wouldn't work.

Park homes in Spain may be cheap to buy, but have you investigated the annual ground rents? They can be as much as the rent for a modest apartment.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

RichardLionheart said:


> Ah, thats a political debate im not engaging in at this place.
> 
> We can sell up and arrive i n Spain before 29th March, its down to if the Spanish try and steal a wodge of the money from the house same.
> Ive hada look round, maybe we can buy a park home in Spain, they are pretty cheap, you can get one for £25k-£50k . If they dont charge CGT if you buy another home, we might be forced to do that rather than rent just to protect the capital.
> ...


Actually I really don't see what your problem is ?

If you put your house on the market, then sell & complete this year ( in 2018 ) and move to Spain and take up residency between the 1st January 2019 and the 29th March 2019, then you should ( all things being considered ) 
be eligible for no quibble rights to settle and reside in Spain under the UK - EU withdraw agreement,
as well as being free from liability for CGT in Spain.
Megsmum gave you the perfect example as regards dates and timing of the house sale & move to
Spain with regard to avoiding Spanish CGT tax.
Remember the tax year in Spain runs from January 1st to the 31st December !!


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Ok, thank you, we seem to have arrived at a consensus, which im pleased. The timescale is doable. Since we dont want to be moving at christmas, and we need to build slack into the plan, it seems te best plan is aim to be sold up and moved by November 30th 2018, and rental of a place in Spain commencing on same day or slightly before that so we have somewhere to go to, but live in a hotel for 4 weeks or so in UK (or even another EU country? Portugal?) then arrive Spain 1st January.

So when we get to Spain, we then need to apply for a Spanish Bank account, and also apply for residency.

What else do we need to do in that inital arrival phase?

Will we need a Spanish solicitor to assist in the rental?


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

Megsmum
Selling your U.K. home said:


> What parentage is CGT from a house sale?


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Robors2 said:


> What parentage is CGT from a house sale?


Ive read 19% of the difference between the purchase price and the sale price, and any outstanding mortgage is NOT taken into account.

We would end up being salted for around £20k,, which is too much to lose on a sale of £130k 
l


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

RichardLionheart said:


> Ok, thank you, we seem to have arrived at a consensus, which im pleased. The timescale is doable. Since we dont want to be moving at christmas, and we need to build slack into the plan, it seems te best plan is aim to be sold up and moved by November 30th 2018, and rental of a place in Spain commencing on same day or slightly before that so we have somewhere to go to, but live in a hotel for 4 weeks or so in UK (or even another EU country? Portugal?) then arrive Spain 1st January.
> 
> So when we get to Spain, we then need to apply for a Spanish Bank account, and also apply for residency.
> 
> ...


If you are intending to visit Spain before you move out here, why not open a bank account as a non resident, you can then show income entering the account and it is easy to transfer the account as a resident once you obtain your residencia


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

RichardLionheart said:


> What else do we need to do in that inital arrival phase?
> 
> Will we need a Spanish solicitor to assist in the rental?


Make sure you have obtained your S1 forms from the DWP in the UK because you will need those in order to be able to register as residents.

No, you definitely don't need a Spanish solicitor in order to be able to rent a property.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Robors2 said:


> What parentage is CGT from a house sale?


I have no idea, because I made sure I didn’t have to pay it


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi, im confused, i looked up DWP Form S1, its 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...chment_data/file/452226/Form_S1_v_08-2015.pdf

Form S1
Application for registration as -
• a British citizen, 
• a British Overseas 
Territories citizen, or 
• a British Overseas citizen 
by or on behalf of a stateless person born 
before 1 January 1983


What is this form for?


Is that different to 

National Insurance: application for healthcare cover in the European Economic Area (CA8454) 

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...re-cover-in-the-european-economic-area-ca8454


And we already have two blue plastic credit card type cards entitled "European Helth Insurance Card" from the NHS

too many forms....


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

You are looking at the wrong department for the S1. You need to apply to the overseas healthcare department at Newcastle UK. I don't think you can download the S1 healthcare form. You have to send for the forms to be delivered to a Spanish address or phone the overseas healthcare department at Newcastle UK and they will fill the forms in over the phone.

Steve


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Address 1:
Durham House 
Washington, Tyne & Wear NE38 7SF 
United Kingdom
Address (English):
Durham House 
Washington, Tyne & Wear NE38 7SF 
United Kingdom

Phone: +44 191 218 1999
Fax: +44 191 225 2131 Email: [email protected]
URL: http://www.nhs.uk/Healthcareabroad/Pages/Healthcareabroad.as





> And we already have two blue plastic credit card type cards entitled "European Helth Insurance Card" from the NHS
> 
> too many forms.


Those are ehic cards which entitle you to emergency treatment when on HOLIDAY in Europe. They do not entitle you to state healthcare as a resident 




> too many forms....



It’s one form and simple to fill out. Also when you get here you will become well versed in filling out forms, because Spanish bureaucracy loves nothing more than forms in triplicate 



Contact the Newcastle team and will give you the information you need to complete the S1. Remember the forms have to be sent to a Spanish address and that can not be a hotel etc. 

Make sure, when you come you bring all relevant documentation , birth and marriage certificate etc you will need those for various purposes.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Also when you get here you will become well versed in filling out forms, because Spanish bureaucracy loves nothing more than forms in triplicate


And what's more, all those forms will be in Spanish because Spain does not make forms, etc. available in other languages, so the OP had better get used to either paying someone to do everything for him, or doing what we did and having a stab at translating them with the aid of a dictionary (or these days a translation app on his phone, which didn't exist when we arrived), whilst taking Spanish lessons.


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

tebo53 said:


> You are looking at the wrong department for the S1. You need to apply to the overseas healthcare department at Newcastle UK. I don't think you can download the S1 healthcare form. You have to send for the forms to be delivered to a Spanish address or phone the overseas healthcare department at Newcastle UK and they will fill the forms in over the phone.
> 
> Steve


So is that not the same as the blue plastic credit card that says "European Health Care Insurance " ?


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> And what's more, all those forms will be in Spanish because Spain does not make forms, etc. available in other languages, so the OP had better get used to either paying someone to do everything for him, or doing what we did and having a stab at translating them with the aid of a dictionary (or these days a translation app on his phone, which didn't exist when we arrived), whilst taking Spanish lessons.



Most indoeuropean languages are the same roots, so its fairly easy to make stab at translating, failing that you can get close by feeding them into Google Translate. I learned enought holiday japanese doing that.

I use a dual boot laptop, Win 8 64 bit and Unbuntu, im ex IT, worked in IT 1978-2003. I wouldnt touch a smartphone with a bargepole. And i'd advises anyone else to dump thiers and go back to a dumb phone and a laptop, far more secure.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RichardLionheart said:


> So is that not the same as the blue plastic credit card that says "European Health Care Insurance " ?


No it isn't.

That card is for when you're abroad *on holiday*


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

RichardLionheart said:


> So is that not the same as the blue plastic credit card that says "European Health Care Insurance " ?


No, I think you are referring to the EHIC card that entitles you to emergency healthcare when you are on Holiday!!

The S1 form is for entitlement to free healthcare (assuming you are over retirement age and receiving UK pension) when you are living in Spain permanently. Two very different things.

Steve


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Ok. We plan to move to Murcia, we've arraived at THIS dosument, 

Is this a residency application of a health Care application, (i will be translating as we speak)

https://www.borm.es/borm/documento?obj=anu&numero=15772&ano=2013

+++EDIT++++

"Resolution of October 25, 2013, of the Management Board
of the Murcia Health Service, which establishes the
procedure for the application, in the field of action of the
Murciano Health Service, of Royal Decree 576/2013, of 26
July, which establishes the basic requirements of the agreement
special provision of healthcare to people
who do not have the status of insured or beneficiaries
of the National Health System and the Royal Decree is modified
1.192 / 2012, of August 3, which regulates the condition of
insured and beneficiary for the purposes of healthcare
in Spain, charged to public funds, through the System
National Health"


OHHH its an application for health care, when are wherE do we present this documnet?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

RichardLionheart said:


> Ok. We plan to move to Murcia, we've arraived at THIS dosument,
> 
> Is this a residency application of a health Care application, (i will be translating as we speak)
> 
> https://www.borm.es/borm/documento?obj=anu&numero=15772&ano=2013


Don't think so....thats something to do with healthcare if you intend to run your own business. 

You need to read again the other posts about applying to the overseas healthcare department at Newcastle UK. You cannot download the S1 form from the internet!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

RichardLionheart said:


> Ok. We plan to move to Murcia, we've arraived at THIS dosument,
> 
> Is this a residency application of a health Care application, (i will be translating as we speak)
> 
> https://www.borm.es/borm/documento?obj=anu&numero=15772&ano=2013


It is neither. It is a document explaining how a scheme called the Convenio Especial works in the autonomous region of Murcia. This is a scheme whereby people can pay to access the Spanish public healthcare system if they do not qualify for healthcare by any other means (ie they are not working or self-employed and paying Social Security contributions, nor are they covered by an S1 form because they are a state pensioner and their own country pays Spain for their healthcare).

You cannot pay into the Convenio Especial until you have been officially registered as a resident of Spain for at least one year.

The form to register as a resident is called the EX18. You can find a link to it here:-


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

It has already been explained to you how to obtain an S1 form, by contacting the DWP's Overseas Healthcare department in Newcastle.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I’m not sure if I’m simply being ignored, but I’ll give it another go.:noidea:

I gave you the address and phone number of the overseas department in the U.K. to phone and get your S1 completed and sorted. That is the route to go down. Until you have that your going nowhere unless you have private health cover. 

The S1 or private are your only two options if not working and retired


Address 1:
Durham House 
Washington, Tyne & Wear NE38 7SF 
United Kingdom
Address (English):
Durham House 
Washington, Tyne & Wear NE38 7SF 
United Kingdom

Phone: +44 191 218 1999
Fax: +44 191 225 2131 Email: [email protected]
URL: http://www.nhs.uk/Healthcareabroad/P...hcareabroad.as


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Lynn R said:


> It is neither. It is a document explaining how a scheme called the Convenio Especial works in the autonomous region of Murcia. This is a scheme whereby people can pay to access the Spanish public healthcare system if they do not qualify for healthcare by any other means (ie they are not working or self-employed and paying Social Security contributions, nor are they covered by an S1 form because they are a state pensioner and their own country pays Spain for their healthcare).
> 
> You cannot pay into the Convenio Especial until you have been officially registered as a resident of Spain for at least one year.
> 
> ...


Ok ive emailed dwp at Newcastle, explained the problem, asked for two copies of S1. 

We arrrived at that document following links on the GOV.UK site claiming to be 'Healthcare when Living and working in Spain" GOV.UK is a badly desigedn site in that it can take you off on wild egoose chases, ive experienced it before.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

RichardLionheart said:


> Ok ive emailed dwp at Newcastle, explained the problem, asked for two copies of S1.
> 
> We arrrived at that document following links on the GOV.UK site claiming to be 'Healthcare when Living and working in Spain" GOV.UK is a badly desigedn site in that it can take you off on wild egoose chases, ive experienced it before.



It's good that you have contacted the DWP in Newcastle, their staff are always very helpful and I'm sure they will explain the process to you themselves. However, tebo53 did explain, in post #36, that the S1 forms must be sent by them to your Spanish address - so they won't be able to issue them for you and your wife until you have actually found a property to rent and moved to Spain. You should contact them as one of the first things you do after you have arrived.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

tebo53 said:


> You are looking at the wrong department for the S1. You need to apply to the overseas healthcare department at Newcastle UK. I don't think you can download the S1 healthcare form. You have to send for the forms to be delivered to a Spanish address or phone the overseas healthcare department at Newcastle UK and they will fill the forms in over the phone.
> 
> Steve





Megsmum said:


> Address 1:
> Durham House
> Washington, Tyne & Wear NE38 7SF
> United Kingdom
> ...





RichardLionheart said:


> Ok ive emailed dwp at Newcastle, explained the problem, asked for two copies of S1.
> 
> We arrrived at that document following links on the GOV.UK site claiming to be 'Healthcare when Living and working in Spain" GOV.UK is a badly desigedn site in that it can take you off on wild egoose chases, ive experienced it before.





Lynn R said:


> It's good that you have contacted the DWP in Newcastle, their staff are always very helpful and I'm sure they will explain the process to you themselves. However, tebo53 did explain, in post #36, that the S1 forms must be sent by them to your Spanish address - so they won't be able to issue them for you and your wife until you have actually found a property to rent and moved to Spain. You should contact them as one of the first things you do after you have arrived.


. 


Why not phone, you get an instant answer they’re very helpful


----------



## jtuohy (Feb 21, 2018)

Can you downscale in the UK? Keep an address there and purchase here also. I am sure you will settle and like it here, but what if you don't?? 3 weeks is not long enough to get a feel for a place. Rent out your place in the UK and rent here for 6 months and work out the best place to be.

With regards medication, its cheap here. The advantage to keeping a place in the UK is that you'll still get your pills


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

jtuohy said:


> Can you downscale in the UK? Keep an address there and purchase here also. I am sure you will settle and like it here, but what if you don't?? 3 weeks is not long enough to get a feel for a place. Rent out your place in the UK and rent here for 6 months and work out the best place to be.
> 
> With regards medication, its cheap here. The advantage to keeping a place in the UK is that you'll still get your pills



We are sick of this country, the cold, the police state, the utter corruption of almost every official and public servant, the sustained 30 year attack on english culture, english tradiations, and the english people. Plus ive wanted tio move to a warm climate for at least 20 years, we cant wait to get there, quite frankly. I love England, but its been wrecked and taken over by evil men with a sinister agenda. Read Labours 2004 Civi lContingencies Acrt, we are just one signature from the Home Secratary and we will have a full blown 1984 Police State. 

We really do not want any ties with Uk, thanks. If we stay in Spain long enough, we plan to tryr and obtain Spanish citizenship. Which is sad, my family came over to England with Normans, and im a descendant of Phillipa Plantagenet, the g'daughter of Edward II

And we cant rent and movbe, remember, we'll get hammered for CGT if we do that in same tax year, and thers no window of opportunity now to do that. We have to sell up before 31st December and then we have 3 months to get to Spain after 1st Jan.

Plus we have done the rental things, been a landlord, , i had 3 houses at one stage. Its a PITB, more trouble than its worth. and the last thing u need is the whole thing comes crashing down because we cant complete sale by Dec 31st because theres a sitting tenant we cant get out. 

We know exactly what we want to do, we just dont know exactly how ro do it.

and thats my only and last political comment on this board, ok ?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

RichardLionheart said:


> We are sick of this country, the cold, the police state, the utter corruption of almost every official and public servant,


I think you may be disappointed with Spain then!

You do know that Spain's government introduced a "gagging law" that (in simple terms) prohibits criticsm of the state / church don't you?

There are currently poets and musicians in prison for the words they have written... and you think the UK has a police state?

And believe me, UK corruption is NOTHING on Spanish corruption....

As for the cold I'm not going there again, that's been done to death on here.


----------



## jtuohy (Feb 21, 2018)

Seems you've made your mind up  just checking!


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Overandout said:


> I think you may be disappointed with Spain then!
> 
> You do know that Spain's government introduced a "gagging law" that (in simple terms) prohibits criticsm of the state / church don't you?
> 
> ...


Ah but thats their country, if they want to be corrupt thats up to them. I object to the way MY country has been utterly corrupted. Take the Police. Heres some facts: There are over 600 bent coppers in jail as we speak, and more than 4000 have resigned in the last 10 years to avoid investigation and prosecution. TEN Chief Constables have been prosecuted for serious criminal offences, including Fraud, Malfeasance in Public Office, and Perverting the Course of Justice. When I was a lad, the Chief Constable was the pillar of society, the most honest bloke on the manor, the idea he would break the law was unthinkable. The Metropolitan Police itself has more than 400 convicted criminals working as police officers, having been found guilty of all sorts - theft, drugs, rape, corruption, fraud, evidence tampering, and violence, including stalking and sexual violence, not to mention all the police officer pedophiles that have been rounded up. The Police force are corrupt from the top down, incompetant and dishonest from the bottom up, crippled by political correctness, and no longer a friend of the public. They have been tuirned into the Revenue Collection arm of the government, ie they concentrate only on crimes where there is money to be made from fines, asset confiscations etc. or crimes that superficially make them look good..

Look, I said I wasnt going to discuss politics,,stoppit.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

RichardLionheart said:


> Ah but thats their country, if they want to be corrupt thats up to them.


If you move here it won't be "their country" it will be "yours", it will be your tax being misspent, and you being bound by the laws. But you won't be able to vote them out....

Now I will stop.


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

whats the position regarding cars and driving licences?

Do cars have MOT or Road tax equavalents?
how long cani drive o na UK licence? 

I know ill have to register the car with spanish plates at some stge, if i keep my British car. When is that ?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

RichardLionheart said:


> whats the position regarding cars and driving licences?
> 
> Do cars have MOT or Road tax equavalents? Yes, called the ITV
> how long cani drive o na UK licence? legally, until it expires (or ceases to be recognised as an EU licence, maybe...
> ...


Answers in red!

Sorry, should clarify... the ITV is the equivalent of the MOT (currently under a very strict update to try to get older vehicles off the roads) , the road tax equivalent is called IVTM officially, or letra / numerito in common speak.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

RichardLionheart said:


> We are sick of this country, the cold, the police state, the utter corruption of almost every official and public servant, the sustained 30 year attack on english culture, english tradiations, and the english people. Plus ive wanted tio move to a warm climate for at least 20 years, we cant wait to get there, quite frankly. I love England, but its been wrecked and taken over by evil men with a sinister agenda. Read Labours 2004 Civi lContingencies Acrt, we are just one signature from the Home Secratary and we will have a full blown 1984 Police State.
> 
> We really do not want any ties with Uk, thanks. If we stay in Spain long enough, we plan to tryr and obtain Spanish citizenship. Which is sad, my family came over to England with Normans, and im a descendant of Phillipa Plantagenet, the g'daughter of Edward II
> 
> ...


And here's my first and possibly last

I'm guessing you've never lived abroad. The UK is (or was) my country too thirteen years ago and I do not recognise the picture you paint. 

You've had bad luck with renting. I've been a landlord too, also with three houses. Zero problems.

Oh and it can be cold in Spain.
You do realise you will be an immigrant here. Some Spaniards think we wreck their culture. Some of us do, unfortunately.

P.S. I'm a descendant of Gladys


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

RichardLionheart said:


> Most indoeuropean languages are the same roots, so its fairly easy to make stab at translating, failing that you can get close by feeding them into Google Translate. I learned enought holiday japanese doing that.
> 
> I use a dual boot laptop, Win 8 64 bit and Unbuntu, im ex IT, worked in IT 1978-2003. I wouldnt touch a smartphone with a bargepole. And i'd advises anyone else to dump thiers and go back to a dumb phone and a laptop, far more secure.




Just a pedantic point: most Indo- European languages are most definitely not from the same root. 
When I studied Philology as part of my German degree we learned that Indo-European languages is composed of nine groups which themselves fall into two categories.
Spanish is a member of the Romance 'family', along with Italian, French, Portuguese and Romanian, so if you know French or Italian you may find it easier to learn.
English along with Dutch, German and the Nordic languages is a member of the Germanic family. The Slavonic family group includes Polish, Czech, Russian.

I think you will find that information technology has progressed in leaps and bounds since 2003.

Out of interest, have you posted on this Forum before? Perhaps I'm confusing you with another poster...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

RichardLionheart said:


> We are sick of this country, the cold, the police state, the utter corruption of almost every official and public servant, the sustained 30 year attack on english culture, english tradiations, and the english people. Plus ive wanted tio move to a warm climate for at least 20 years, we cant wait to get there, quite frankly. I love England, but its been wrecked and taken over by evil men with a sinister agenda. Read Labours 2004 Civi lContingencies Acrt, we are just one signature from the Home Secratary and we will have a full blown 1984 Police State.
> 
> We really do not want any ties with Uk, thanks. If we stay in Spain long enough, we plan to tryr and obtain Spanish citizenship. Which is sad, my family came over to England with Normans, and im a descendant of Phillipa Plantagenet, the g'daughter of Edward II
> 
> ...


I’m going to post because hey ho, never one to give up even without response


It’s cold here in the winter too, unless you go to the canary island
If you think the U.K. has a police state You’re in for a shock here then
Citizenship is a twelve year wait and Spanish is required... not google translate 
If you move here Spain is YOUR country
You’ll be and always will be an immigrant


Good luck


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Overandout said:


> Answers in red!
> 
> Sorry, should clarify... the ITV is the equivalent of the MOT (currently under a very strict update to try to get older vehicles off the roads) , the road tax equivalent is called IVTM officially, or letra / numerito in common speak.



How strict is ITV compared to Uk? I drive an 04 Rover 75 with a 2.0 L BMW diesel engine... 
How much is IVTM?


Im protonoic colour blind by the way, plese dont use red, i cant see red very well, I have to get the wife to read it...


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

I think there are new rules about driving in EU countries after Brexit


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

RichardLionheart said:


> How strict is ITV compared to Uk? I drive an 04 Rover 75 with a 2.0 L BMW diesel engine...
> How much is IVTM?
> 
> 
> Im protonoic colour blind by the way, plese dont use red, i cant see red very well, I have to get the wife to read it...


If you bring your U.K. car with you it will have to matriculated , can’t link to the thread on that but I’m sure someone will.

I’ve heard, not sure if it’s true, hopefully someone will inform me, that cars of a certain age have to have the ITV every six months..... anyone know of this fact or fiction 

Also , it seems that it’s different depending on where you live, but we had to exchange our driving license within two years of living here, which included a medical and more forms and more money


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> If you bring your U.K. car with you it will have to matriculated , can’t link to the thread on that but I’m sure someone will.
> 
> I’ve heard, not sure if it’s true, hopefully someone will inform me, that cars of a certain age have to have the ITV every six months..... anyone know of this fact or fiction
> 
> Also , it seems that it’s different depending on where you live, but we had to exchange our driving license within two years of living here, which included a medical and more forms and more money




Murcia is the target area, away from the coast, maybe 30 mins drive. 

Whats the second hand car market like? What does £1000 get you?


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

RichardLionheart said:


> Murcia is the target area, away from the coast, maybe 30 mins drive.
> 
> Whats the second hand car market like? What does £1000 get you?


Second hand cars are more expensive here than UK, like for like.
Try autoscout24.es, coches.com for example and see what you can get


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

RichardLionheart said:


> Murcia is the target area, away from the coast, maybe 30 mins drive.
> 
> Whats the second hand car market like? What does £1000 get you?


I have no idea. Second hand cars, I find to be expensive, but I’ve been here for four years so don’t know what the comparison is with the U.K and we have so many Spanish friends we would always take them with us now as they sure know how to haggle and walk away!

. however one thing to point out.

Debts and fines go with the car, so buying privately can, I understand be a bit of a nightmare. We purchased a second hand car through a garage, if I’m honest we bought ina hurry and it wasn’t a particularly good buy, but these are the mistakes you make when you move here. Insurance here is okaish and must include breakdown cover. 
Car repairs I find locally to be very cheap.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Given your medical problems,have you discussed with your GP or other health professional your desire to emigrate to Spain?


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Megsmum said:


> I have no idea. Second hand cars, I find to be expensive, but I’ve been here for four years so don’t know what the comparison is with the U.K and we have so many Spanish friends we would always take them with us now as they sure know how to haggle and walk away!
> 
> . however one thing to point out.
> 
> ...



I had a bit of a google, looks like s/h cars are about 20%-25% more expensive. But then ive never paid more than £1000 for a car in my life, i drive them 3 years then scrap them , works out about £1 a day. You can lose £1000 driving a new car home and leaving it parked on your drive overnight, and you still wont necessarily get something any more relaible, or better running. This BMW engined Rover 75 is a superb vehicle, but then it was built with no expenses spared and sold by Rover at a loss, which is partially why they went belly up.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> I’ve heard, not sure if it’s true, hopefully someone will inform me, that cars of a certain age have to have the ITV every six months..... anyone know of this fact or fiction



Vehicles more than 10 yrs old and used for industrial purposes have to pass ITV every 6 months


> En el caso de los vehículos industriales, la periodicidad varía: la primera tocará a los dos años, y tienen que pasarla cada dos años, y cada año hasta cumplir los 6 años. A partir de esta fecha, todos los años hasta que cumplan 10. A partir de entonces, *cada seis meses*.


https://itv.com.es/cuando-hay-que-pasar-la-itv


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Vehicles more than 10 yrs old and used for industrial purposes have to pass ITV every 6 months
> https://itv.com.es/cuando-hay-que-pasar-la-itv


Wow, that a bit excessive:

"In the case of industrial vehicles, the periodicity varies: the first will touch two years, and they have to pass it every two years, and every year until they reach the age of 6. From this date, every year until they reach 10. Thereafter, every six months."


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

What do you see at a red traffic light? Does the wife shout STOP?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

To register your Rover here you will need to at least change the headlights, maybe tail ights also (if the reverse and fog lights are not symetrical.

Unless you get lucky and find Euro spec lights in a breaker, the cost new (assuming that you can still get new Rover spares) will probably me more than the car is worth. The paperwork, and taxes also can add up, especially if you have to pay the registration tax. I would be surprised if you can do the whole process for les than a grand, but you might be lucky.

Cars over 10 yrs old pass the ITV every 12 months. The 6 month period is for commercial vehicles.

Some aspects of the ITV are strict, particularly with modifications and repairs. You must use original or equivalent parts, and you cannot make any changes to the original spec of the car without homologating them. As from this year a diagnostic reader will be used to see if there are any fault codes stored or if any "cheats" have been used to repair vehicles (EGR deletes, ECU repros, bridging connectors in airbags etc).

1000€ doesn't get much in Spain. Preventitive maintenance is an alien concept to many drivers here and parking is by touch, so cheap cars are often in a very poor state.


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

We are going over in June from 4th - 19th, and have an apartment booked in Quesada. Murcia.

What we need is a contact over there, in case we need help. We want to look round some places, preferably Finkas.

What is the time scale for obtaining somewhere to live, if we want it to be available on or after 1st Jan 2019. How far ahead do we plan ?


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Interesting, heres what a Financial Adviser in Spain has told me:

I will not pay CGT on the house sale as long as I dont spend more than 180 days in Spain, in same Spanish tax year. We are spending 3 weeks in Spain i n June, so in fact we can sell the house and move to spain much earlier than Jan 1st 19, as long as the total amount of time weve spent in Spain between 1 Jan 18 and 31 Dec 18 does not exceed 180 days. So in fact, we could sell up in say, end of August and pretty much much drive directly to Spain. The total amount of time (3 weeks in June, plus Sep 1 - Dec 31 is less than 180 days, so we are not liable for tax. Come 1st Jan 19, new tax year, no house sale to take into account, no CGT in Spain.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

RichardLionheart said:


> Interesting, heres what a Financial Adviser in Spain has told me:
> 
> I will not pay CGT on the house sale as long as I dont spend more than 180 days in Spain, in same Spanish tax year. We are spending 3 weeks in Spain i n June, so in fact we can sell the house and move to spain much earlier than Jan 1st 19, as long as the total amount of time weve spent in Spain between 1 Jan 18 and 31 Dec 18 does not exceed 180 days. So in fact, we could sell up in say, end of August and pretty much much drive directly to Spain. The total amount of time (3 weeks in June, plus Sep 1 - Dec 31 is less than 180 days, so we are not liable for tax. Come 1st Jan 19, new tax year, no house sale to take into account, no CGT in Spain.


Which is what everyone said.


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

Overandout said:


> To register your Rover here you will need to at least change the headlights, maybe tail ights also (if the reverse and fog lights are not symetrical.
> 
> Unless you get lucky and find Euro spec lights in a breaker, the cost new (assuming that you can still get new Rover spares) will probably me more than the car is worth. The paperwork, and taxes also can add up, especially if you have to pay the registration tax. I would be surprised if you can do the whole process for les than a grand, but you might be lucky.
> 
> ...




Well it might have a BMW engine, but its got good old Rover Electrics, which means the rear fogs dont work (Unfixable - requires repalcement of Secondary control Unit, which requires removal of the entire dashboard, heater, all pedals...and then the new board is £200. The ooroginal board is a 7 layer thru hole plated PCB, ie any attempt to repair it destroys i). Fortunately, UK MOT does not require the rear fogs to work. There is a hack, you can disconnect the fogs from the CANBUS wiring, and run a new wire to a manual switch on the dashboard. The cabin light is on the same printed circuit board, so they dont work either, as is the mirror adjustment motor (which also doesnt work)....

IThe car cost me £1000, and Ive spent £1000 in 2 years on it, mainly in rebuilding the front suspension and replacing the hydraulic clutch entirely (hell of a job, slave cylinder is INSIDE the geabox, so front suspension off, engine out, gearbox off. Nightmare job. Replacemtn is a complete sealed unit consisting of master cylinder, pipework, slave cylinder, £300 at the Motor factors place). But the car is superb to drive..... be a shame to scrap it.

How long can i drive it in SPain? Two years?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

RichardLionheart said:


> Well it might have a BMW engine, but its got good old Rover Electrics, which means the rear fogs dont work (Unfixable - requires repalcement of Secondary control Unit, which requires removal of the entire dashboard, heater, all pedals...and then the new board is £200. The ooroginal board is a 7 layer thru hole plated PCB, ie any attempt to repair it destroys i). Fortunately, UK MOT does not require the rear fogs to work. There is a hack, you can disconnect the fogs from the CANBUS wiring, and run a new wire to a manual switch on the dashboard. The cabin light is on the same printed circuit board, so they dont work either, as is the mirror adjustment motor (which also doesnt work)....
> 
> IThe car cost me £1000, and Ive spent £1000 in 2 years on it, mainly in rebuilding the front suspension and replacing the hydraulic clutch entirely (hell of a job, slave cylinder is INSIDE the geabox, so front suspension off, engine out, gearbox off. Nightmare job. Replacemtn is a complete sealed unit consisting of master cylinder, pipework, slave cylinder, £300 at the Motor factors place). But the car is superb to drive..... be a shame to scrap it.
> 
> *How long can i drive it in SPain? Two years*?


3 months iirc, before it has to be put on Spanish plates. From what you've said, I suspect that you'd have a lot of trouble getting it through an ITV for re-matriculation.


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

RichardLionheart said:


> We are sick of this country, the cold, the police state, the utter corruption of almost every official and public servant, the sustained 30 year attack on english culture, english tradiations, and the english people. Plus ive wanted tio move to a warm climate for at least 20 years, we cant wait to get there, quite frankly. I love England, but its been wrecked and taken over by evil men with a sinister agenda. Read Labours 2004 Civi lContingencies Acrt, we are just one signature from the Home Secratary and we will have a full blown 1984 Police State.
> 
> We really do not want any ties with Uk, thanks. If we stay in Spain long enough, we plan to tryr and obtain Spanish citizenship. Which is sad, my family came over to England with Normans, and im a descendant of Phillipa Plantagenet, the g'daughter of Edward II
> 
> ...


So you've picked the right place, Quesada, far more English than Lincoln! I'm serious! And it's cold in winter


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

RichardLionheart said:


> We are going over in June from 4th - 19th, and have an apartment booked in Quesada. Murcia.
> 
> What we need is a contact over there, in case we need help. We want to look round some places, preferably Finkas.
> 
> What is the time scale for obtaining somewhere to live, if we want it to be available on or after 1st Jan 2019. How far ahead do we plan ?


There are tens of thousands of Brits around Quesada/Rojales!
I found property prices high but I'm no reference as I only go there for the fish & chips on my way elsewhere...

Random realtor with website all in English: https://www.homes4u.es/ 
They will answer your questions and probably give you a load more to think about.
Many other agencies if you don't hit it off with them.
Try "Rojales inmobiliaria english speaking" or suchlike on your search engine.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

RichardLionheart said:


> We are going over in June from 4th - 19th, and have an apartment booked in Quesada. Murcia.
> 
> What we need is a contact over there, in case we need help.


Good chance that there's a Quesada Forum if you search the net.
People in the know all ready to give you the good advice you need!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

RichardLionheart said:


> Well it might have a BMW engine, but its got good old Rover Electrics, which means the rear fogs dont work (Unfixable - requires repalcement of Secondary control Unit, which requires removal of the entire dashboard, heater, all pedals...and then the new board is £200. The ooroginal board is a 7 layer thru hole plated PCB, ie any attempt to repair it destroys i). Fortunately, UK MOT does not require the rear fogs to work. There is a hack, you can disconnect the fogs from the CANBUS wiring, and run a new wire to a manual switch on the dashboard. The cabin light is on the same printed circuit board, so they dont work either, as is the mirror adjustment motor (which also doesnt work)....
> 
> IThe car cost me £1000, and Ive spent £1000 in 2 years on it, mainly in rebuilding the front suspension and replacing the hydraulic clutch entirely (hell of a job, slave cylinder is INSIDE the geabox, so front suspension off, engine out, gearbox off. Nightmare job. Replacemtn is a complete sealed unit consisting of master cylinder, pipework, slave cylinder, £300 at the Motor factors place). But the car is superb to drive..... be a shame to scrap it.
> 
> How long can i drive it in SPain? Two years?


You can drive a foreign plated vehicle in Spain, as long as it is legal in its home country (EU) until you become resident. After that you cannot legally drive it.

Many of the faults you describe will fail an ITV in Spain so you will have to make a considerable investment to make it legal here.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> You can drive a foreign plated vehicle in Spain, as long as it is legal in its home country (EU) until you become resident. After that you cannot legally drive it.
> 
> Many of the faults you describe will fail an ITV in Spain so you will have to make a considerable investment to make it legal here.


And you are considered resident by the authorities after 90 days whether you have done related paperwork or not.


----------



## ayrez (Sep 15, 2016)

Queada is not in Murcia but Valencia and is approx 35 mins drive from San javier Airport. 
If you are intending looking in Mazarron or inland Murcia you could be up to 1.5 hours drive away. I know it used to take us approx 1.5 hours from Quesada to Fuente Alamo in Murcia. Be prepared to set off early in the morning. 
Good luck with your search.


----------



## RichardLionheart (Feb 17, 2018)

ayrez said:


> Queada is not in Murcia but Valencia and is approx 35 mins drive from San javier Airport.
> If you are intending looking in Mazarron or inland Murcia you could be up to 1.5 hours drive away. I know it used to take us approx 1.5 hours from Quesada to Fuente Alamo in Murcia. Be prepared to set off early in the morning.
> Good luck with your search.



Yes, we want to be inland, maybe up to 30 mins away from coast and tourists. There are several websites that have rental properties in that sort of area, weve seen several like the look of, so I dont think we will have too much trouble finding somewhere we like.


----------

